# Aeon Flux.



## arnisador (Dec 12, 2005)

We saw it yesterday. Definitely a disappointment. Not horrible, but apart from style there's very little to recommend it. They did give a great deal of backstory, which was good, but I found Trevor to be insufficiently haughty for my tastes!

The fight scenes were fine, but as a martial artist they were too short and showed too little of the alleged capoeira training Charlize Theron undertook for the role.

I don't feel cheated, but I would recommend waiting for it to come to HBO rather than bothering with it in the theatre.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 12, 2005)

I dunno.  I thought it was ok. Nice SFX. Course, I'm not that familiar with the original.  I'd buy it if it's cheap enough on DVD.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 12, 2005)

We had watched the orginal series on MTV as my wife was a fan of it. Maybe it's hard for me to judge it on its own merits because of that. The special effects were indeed good, but I just didn't find much meat to the story.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 12, 2005)

If Charlize Theron had worn the costume (or lack thereof) from the cartoon series, I would've been there on opening day. As it stands, I'll prolly wait for this one to hit video.


----------



## Swordlady (Dec 12, 2005)

Let's see...just a 10% rating on Rotten Tomatoes.  Eh...I think I'll wait for it to appear on free network television.


----------

